# Make A thread for Flaming/spamming



## BlackAce (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi guys I noticed that the forums doesn't have a Flaming Thread for spamming I sure wish they would add a flaming thread so that if we're bored we can just fool around... he he don't you think?


----------



## Law (Oct 10, 2008)

No. If you want to flame people then go over to GameFAQs or 4chon and flame over there.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 10, 2008)

Chans are awesome. I approve them and their memes.

GameFAQs is just lame. I mainly stick around to watch the trolls.


----------



## BlackAce (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh ok........


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 10, 2008)

It's fine. We love desu, longcat, and rickrolls. Bacon also.


----------



## BlackAce (Oct 10, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> It's fine. We love desu, longcat, and rickrolls. Bacon also.




0.o? where did that come from?? 
Well Anyone if a flaming thread isn't allowed there's always the Edge of the forums. to enjoy


----------



## JPH (Oct 11, 2008)

It's not here for a reason.

Keep that shit out of the GBAtemp forums - take it somewhere else.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 11, 2008)

the r4 thread is the flaming thread.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

why would you want a thread for flaming? it will only cause more conflict among us


----------



## da_head (Oct 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> It's not here for a reason.
> 
> Keep that shit out of the GBAtemp forums - take it somewhere else.



STFU



Spoiler



its on topic


----------



## BlackAce (Oct 11, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> the r4 thread is the flaming thread.



R4 thread is for flaming? 
Might as well check..


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 11, 2008)

What would be the use for a flaming thread? Do you usually have a room in your house where you scream against the members of your family? Is there a place where friends can insult other friends just to feel better? This is nonsense


----------



## BlackAce (Oct 11, 2008)

Absynthe said:
			
		

> What would be the use for a flaming thread? Do you usually have a room in your house where you scream against the members of your family? Is there a place where friends can insult other friends just to feel better? This is nonsense



Well Yeah I kinda agree but if the flaming thread would help increase your post count it would be useful.. though


----------



## JKR Firefox (Oct 11, 2008)

LightYagami said:
			
		

> Hi guys I noticed that the forums doesn't have a Flaming Thread for spamming I sure wish they would add a flaming thread so that if we're bored we can just fool around... he he don't you think?



As if this forum doesn't have enough idiots.

I predict a future ban.


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 11, 2008)

LightYagami said:
			
		

> Absynthe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what will you achieve when you have lots of posts? Nothing. So unless you want me flaming you and therefore - oh lucky me! - increase my beloved post count, go posting somewhere else and say something useful for the community. You'll see that increasing your post count saying intelligent and useful things will satisfy you way more than flaming some other person. AND btw, if there ever was a "flaming section", I bet it would be like the EOF, where posts don't add to your post count.


----------



## Costello (Oct 11, 2008)

um there is no need to further prolong this debate. TOPIC CLOSED


----------

